# Glow tape storage?



## IanJ (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a production manager who is insisting that storing glow tape in the dark (in a locked cabinet with the other rolls of tape that like to grow legs and disappear on their own) degrades its ability to hold a charge. This seems like absolute bunk to me (if it's old, it should have trouble, but storing it in or out of light seems like a completely tangential factor), but I figured I'd check in with the folks who know.

Anyone have experience with storing glow tape in or out of light, and its ability to hold a charge based on that and not (for instance) on the age of the tape?


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 12, 2015)

The only thing I can think of that may adversely affect the tape would be, as with most things, sunlight. If it were stored in direct sunlight, the UV would break down the vinyl material of the tape. I'm not sure what affect it might have on the photoluminescent material, but I'm guessing it wouldn't be good either. That being said, it is not going to make any difference if it is stored in or out of light as there is no limit to the number of times it can be recharged. The adhesive will go bad long before the rest of it will.


----------



## IanJ (Oct 12, 2015)

GreyWyvern said:


> there is no limit to the number of times it can be recharged.



That's what I figured. I had never actually done any investigation, though, so I didn't want to shut down the conversation on the basis of pure conjecture.


----------



## RichGreaves (Oct 12, 2015)

As it's in a roll with the only part that "might" be affected would be the small bit that is exposed...


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 12, 2015)

maxcanis said:


> As it's in a roll with the only part that "might" be affected would be the small bit that is exposed...


This is true. And possibly the edges of the covered layers.
I was going to mention that the poll was kind of just two of the same options, but forgot. I see it's updated now. Love the fourth option!


----------



## IanJ (Oct 12, 2015)

GreyWyvern said:


> This is true. And possibly the edges of the covered layers.
> I was going to mention that the poll was kind of just two of the same options, but forgot. I see it's updated now. Love the fourth option!


Yes, I foolishly hit "enter" when I should have hit "tab." I been in computers too long, and old habits die hard.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 13, 2015)

in the box it comes in its stored in the dark as well...

Yeah it wont hurt it. I've always stored it in the dark, never noticed a difference between a new roll and one Ive had stored in the dark.


----------



## BobHealey (Oct 13, 2015)

If your production manager is concerned that being kept dark damages glow tape, you shouldn't store it on a roll at all, as all the inner coils are blocked from receiving light by the outer coil. Assuming this is the vinyl with paper backing and not the glow gaff Shurtape makes, you should take it all off the roll and store it as a large loose coil like a rope or cable, so all of it is exposed to light at all times before its used


----------

